
I made a agriculture Robot: How can I raise funds? - charan_s
https://youtu.be/eozU8oENpsU
======
charan_s
I am a freelance developer and 2 years ago I got this ideas for autonomous
robot for farming. I major in Computer Science and I have no idea about
mechanical and electronic stuff but I was very determined about my idea and
want to pursue it. I started learning about 3d Autocad tools , bought a 3d
printer and print the parts I needed which I later get moulded in aluminium
and made a mechanical structure of robot. For electronic part I started
learning about raspberry pi , arduino and other components like relays , motor
drivers. Meanwhile I was doing my freelance work in developing mobile
applications. Eventually after 2 years I have made the initial prototype which
you can see in video demo. Now I have a vision that this robot can do all sort
of tasks like transplanting , weeding using Deep learning it will detect
weeds, harvest crops. Basically it will do full crop management autonomously.
But to develop all these tools I need funds because if I keep on doing it
myself while doing my Freelance thing it will take me another 2 years. I know
the prototype I developed is not Viable yet but I approached few investors and
they ask for viability. But I know when everything is developed and when it
work autonomously and do all the tasks it will be Viable for sure. So I need
suggestions from you guys how to get funds and how to convince investors about
my vision.

Thank you and I am looking forward for your suggestions.

------
gus_massa
What is the size of the farm you want to sell/use this? Which crops? I guess
you can't compete against big mechanical harvesters for corn or soy, but other
type of crops may be more suitable.

~~~
charan_s
For small to mid size farms and specifically for horticulture.

